# Best Place to Ride in Southern Germany N. Austria



## mak7066 (Jun 18, 2004)

I am headed to this area this summer, was wondering if Leogang is the best place to score some sweet single track? I am not into the freeride downhill thing too much; just cross country and some nice climbs and descents on my HH100X. Any help would be appreciated. Also if you know of a cheap place to stay


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Tirol?*

For the Tirol area, they probably have one of the best online mapping resources. Check out the official Tyrol website at http://www.tirol.gv.at/themen/sport/radfahren/mountainbike/index.shtml. Thres' a link there to download maps for certain areas or to plan a tour. While the resources are great, much of the trails marked as "mountain bike" are fire road. Figure a 70-30 mix if you find single track at all...

On the other hand, many of the hiking trails are perfect for riding, if you don't mind portaging a little. If you've got the money and the incliniation, hire a guide and specify that you want to ride singletrack. That'll cut out chafe.

Have fun. It is a cool area to go to.


----------

